# Elimination SAI system



## Jethro911 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking for some wisdome here. I would like very much to eliminate the secondary air injection system (SAI) on my 2000 S4 Tip. But I can't find any solid information on the web as far as availability of block off plates, coding out the system with Vag Com etc. Any help would be appreciated. 

FYI
My system is working fine, I just have an issue with all the crap and hoses installed just to dillute the exhaust. If the manual cars don't need it, then there is no reason to have it on the automatics as far as I'm concerned.


----------

